# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Работа! Требуется Консультант 1С удаленная работа

## Екатерина HR

Требуется Консультант 1С в ООО Независимую лабароторию ИНВИТРО 
Уровень заработной платы 45 000 gross (до вычета налогов) на период испытательного срока, 55 000 gross после
Требуемый опыт работы 1-3 года 

Должностные обязанности:
Поддержка пользователей, решение сложных вопросов, возникающих при работе с программным продуктом (входящие/исходящие звонки, почта, удаленный доступ)
Знание функционала типовых программных продуктов «1С»: УПП, БП, УТ, ЗУП
Опыт работы с УПП обязателен.
Составление технических заданий, передача задач программистам, консультационное сопровождение разработки
Создание пользовательской документации

Требования:
Высшее образование (экономическое или техническое);
Опыт работы с 1С 8 не менее 1 года;
Владение навыками работы с большими таблицами, Сводными таблицами MS Excel;
Обязательно иметь дома компьютер и стабильный интернет-канал
Английский язык технический

Мы предлагаем:
График работы пн.-пт. с 9 до 18 ч.;
Оформление в соответствии с ТК РФ (В центральном офисе, в Москве);
Возможность профессионального развития;
Работа в крупной стабильной компании, корпоративные скидки.
Заработная плата: 45 000 gross (до вычета налогов) на период испытательного срока, 55 000 gross после;
Работа на дому, в перспективе возможна организация офиса компании в Рязани.
Тип занятости
Полная занятость, удаленная работа 

Контактная информация:
Кушнарева Екатерина
Менеджер по работе с персоналом
Независимая лаборатория ИНВИТРО
Тел. 8 (495) 795 24 73, моб. 8 929 972 87 41

----------


## Екатерина HR

Резюме можно направлять по адресу ekushnareva*собака*invitro.ru

----------


## DMLangepas

полная занятость за 45 тыщ? 80 минимум

----------

